# I'm trying the new Medalist XScent



## beginnersluck (Nov 15, 2004)

Has anyone tried this scent free cloting line?  For $39 it can't be bad.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 15, 2004)

I just recently purchased a set of the new XScent Base Layer.  I've only used it the past two weekends so I can't really say yet how well it works, though it appears to be working fine.  If I was in an area with a higher deer density I could probably tell already though that's not the case where I hunt right now.  By the way I got the top and the bottoms for $30 each and the socks were $15 for the pair, which I thought was a fair price.  With it being new technology it is kind of hard to find right now though.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 15, 2004)

*I got the info from website*

They sent their catalog.  Where did you buy yours.  It says that Galyan's has them in stock.  Do they help regulate temp.  like they say?  Should I get the light gear or the heavier gear?


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 15, 2004)

I got mine from Kevins at www.kevinscatalog.com or you can call them at 1-800-953-8467.  I've never heard of the Medalist though and mine only came in one weight.  Mine are about like wearing light to mid-weight poly underwear.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 15, 2004)

You can also check with Larry on the board here at Woody's at 478-987-2181 Tuesday thru Saturday 10:00 am---6:00 pm as he stocks it also.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 15, 2004)

these are at www.medalist.com and come in the base layer like you have, a heavier wt. fleece, and a super heavy weight material for really cold conditions.  It also has the socks and head covers as well!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's what I purchased in green, though for some reason it doesn't show the socks.  I wanted something lightweight in order to use it during bow season when its normally warm here in GA.  I have expedition weight poly already that I could wear over it in cold weather if I needed to.

http://www.xscent.com/


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll probably be going with the base layers in Mossy Oak obsession.  That way I can add on top or wear it as is!


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your imput huntnnut!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 16, 2004)

BL, sounds like a plan!

No problem and thanks to you for enlightening me on the Medalist line of clothing....


----------

